
Bitcoin Paper Currency - adamkochanowicz
http://www.adamgrant.me/design/bitcoin-currency/
======
schoen
I'm confused, is the private key represented on the face of the note? If so,
isn't there a risk that anyone who ever sees the note might spend the
bitcoins, breaking the association with the note?

~~~
adamkochanowicz
The private key is on a separate note, Darwin.

~~~
schoen
Well, I'm still confused, because then possession of the circulating note
doesn't actually allow you to redeem it... or do you have a sort of central
issuing bank that holds the Darwin notes and honors redemptions on request?

------
yanilkr
Great design.

Putting high achievers face on currency will quickly become a political issue.
There are many cultures of people with almost no scientific achievement. Their
people would never be on that currency.

Bitcoin paper currency will need more thought. Someone could steal your
currency just by looking at it and thats not secure. We probably could take a
range of coins and designate them as paper only currency and digitizing them
would not be allowed.

~~~
adamkochanowicz
No, they would also need the private key, which is on the Darwin Note.

